# General > Book & Author Requests >  Steinbeck?

## Truth>Reason

Why is John Steinbeck not one of the authors? Just wondering because I started reading _The Grapes of Wrath_ today, and I am also reading _Of Mice and Men_ in English. Any thoughts? :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Logos

Its explained here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17769
.
.

----------


## dramasnot6

I feel your pain Truth Reason, Grapes of Wrath rocks my socks!

----------


## TomJoad

Can he be added now? (6 years later)

 :Smile: 

His work is available all over the internet now from non-pirate sources, like .edu sites. (I just read GoW and oM&M for the first time!)

----------


## dznovels

help me for this book in frensh edition The Grapes of Wrath

----------

